# Help Required for a few days



## JNV (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi. Is there any electricians helpers in N.Ireland that could help on a fire installation job in belfast.Prob about 5/7 day job


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JNV said:


> Hi. Is there any electricians helpers in N.Ireland that could help on a fire installation job in belfast.Prob about 5/7 day job


I'll give you a hand as long as you pay for travel..:thumbup:


----------



## JNV (Jul 22, 2011)

lol .You have a long way to come !!!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Whats the pay ? I could use a few days away from married life in America.


----------



## JNV (Jul 22, 2011)

In this country not a lot 
Electrician pay is not to good and the customers want the work cheap as usual


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JNV said:


> lol .You have a long way to come !!!


I hear it is a pretty long swim.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JNV said:


> In this country not a lot
> Electrician pay is not to good and the customers want the work cheap as usual


Nothing changes no matter where you go they all want the work done for Free..:no:


----------



## JNV (Jul 22, 2011)

better pack your life jacket in the tool box


----------



## JNV (Jul 22, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Nothing changes no matter where you go they all want the work done for Free..:no:


 
I no.they will pay for other trades but not electrical


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JNV said:


> I no.they will pay for other trades but not electrical


We just have to come up with a better sales pitch.:thumbsup:


----------



## travelingelec (May 31, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> We just have to come up with a better sales pitch.:thumbsup:


 It's best to be shocked now and not later!:blink:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

JNV. If life is that bad in NI then get on a ferry and come and live here. Self employed you should get £25/35 per hour for non domestic day work and £200 price work for domestic. All my pals work commercial and industrial and get well beyond these rates. Maybe it just depends on your skill levels!

Frank


----------



## JNV (Jul 22, 2011)

frank said:


> JNV. If life is that bad in NI then get on a ferry and come and live here. Self employed you should get £25/35 per hour for non domestic day work and £200 price work for domestic. All my pals work commercial and industrial and get well beyond these rates. Maybe it just depends on your skill levels!
> 
> Frank


Sounds good.Good to see the market is strong especially in this current climate .
LOL might go back to tech and then try for those rates.:thumbup:


----------

